# Hay Cutting, Benifits of getting 3 cuttings?



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am new to hay farming and I have a few neighbors who always cut their hay 3 times a year. I just do 2 cuttings spring and fall. My hay is just as good as theirs. Why do they cut it so many times instead of letting it grow like I do? I am in NC and our hay is Fescue, Orchard mix. So my question is what is the benefit of cutting 3 times? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Does theirs head out ... does yours? Stem to leaf growth is important. The younger the plant the better. Whiskey, Wine and Women only get better with age. Example would be haygrazer. 60/40 ratio of leaf to stem happens is before it heads out. After it heads out in is 40/60 ... stems are not nutritious but leafs are. One of my college profs said you should not go into an area and plant blueberries if blueberries are not in the area. If they cut three times there is a reason.


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

I guess I have been looking at the quantity I am getting instead of quality.

thanks


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Orchard grass and fescue are both cool season grasses. They are going to produce more in the spring and fall.

Chances are your neighbors may have a summer grass in the second cutting.


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok Thanks hay master. What kind of summer grass would they have? Is it mixed in their fields with the fescue? Sorry for all the ?'s. Just trying to learn about all this!
Thanks for the info


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Orchard grass and fescue are both cool season grasses. They are going to produce more in the spring and fall.
> Chances are your neighbors may have a summer grass in the second cutting.


Or they're getting their first cutting off early enough that they're getting a second cutting before the heat really sets in for summer. Either that or they're taking a late summer cutting to help control summer weeds.


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes they seem to always cut way before I do. I had a old timer to tell me that I needed to wait until the grass comes to seed on my first cutting and that is why I always wait to cut. I don't think the other guys around me wait for that to happen. If I would cut early spring and again before the summer heat and then late fall. How would that effect the number of bales I am getting by letting it grow and just cutting twice?

Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not sure what summer grasses grow well in N.C. We have some here ask about Bermuda grass and Bahia.

In our area it is common to have Bahia for a summer grass and Fescue for the cool season grass. We are too far south for OG to do well.

We usually aim to cut the fescue the second week in May if the weather permits. Usually fertilize the cool season grasses in February. I know we are a good bit south of you and may warm up a little sooner.

I cut one predominantly fescue field on shares. The owner only wants one spring and one fall cutting. He has enough Bermuda and Bahia to get a summer cutting, just would rather not.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It would dramatically improve your overall quality but your total bales might stay about the same. Could come down to how aggressively you managed the second cut. It depends on your market (or you own needs) whether the quality that you gain will be justifiable relative to the extra trips over the field.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what part of NC your in but around here everybody takes 2 cuts.......except me, I try for 3. By taking 3 cuts the quality of the hay is better and it really helps keep summer grass weeds in check. I generally make 1st cut when the grass has headed out but not over ripe and seeding. After first cut the temps are getting pretty hot so it slows the cool season grasses down but you probably have some summer grass weeds like crabgrass and foxtail that will start growing. If you take 2nd cut before these grass weeds head out it will still make pretty good hay and you will be drastically cutting down on next years summer grass weed population....for me this is the first part of August.....if you have a dry summer this cutting could be thin but to me it is worth cutting to remove the growth to hopefully get a prettier fall cut. If you get timely rain in September you can get a 3rd cut the latter part of October......this will be your prettiest hay.....all leaf and no stem. This year I started a more aggressive management like this and also top dressing after each cut with nitrogen and it has really paid off in the quality of the hay this year.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Right on Hayden. I am right there with you. The topdressing helps the vigor of the desired plants and three cuttings definitely helps with all weed control. I have one og field that I will get 4 cuttings from this year. Never had that happen before.


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> I'm not sure what part of NC your in but around here everybody takes 2 cuts.......except me, I try for 3. By taking 3 cuts the quality of the hay is better and it really helps keep summer grass weeds in check. I generally make 1st cut when the grass has headed out but not over ripe and seeding. After first cut the temps are getting pretty hot so it slows the cool season grasses down but you probably have some summer grass weeds like crabgrass and foxtail that will start growing. If you take 2nd cut before these grass weeds head out it will still make pretty good hay and you will be drastically cutting down on next years summer grass weed population....for me this is the first part of August.....if you have a dry summer this cutting could be thin but to me it is worth cutting to remove the growth to hopefully get a prettier fall cut. If you get timely rain in September you can get a 3rd cut the latter part of October......this will be your prettiest hay.....all leaf and no stem. This year I started a more aggressive management like this and also top dressing after each cut with nitrogen and it has really paid off in the quality of the hay this year


I am in western NC too. I am going to try to 3 cuttings next year as well as top dressing

Thanks


----------

